
Stackoverflow peak detection algorithm with academic citations - simlan
https://stackoverflow.com/a/22640362
======
simlan
It is really neat how sometimes SO makes it into science. I love stuff like
that because it showcases how the internet originally a science project
enables new generations of scientists.

